# Awesome kitchen dancing



## Warrigal (Feb 6, 2015)

Go Nanna

http://fb-21.sfglobe.com/2015/01/24...t-bust-out-some-moves/?src=share_fb_new_33166


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2015)

That was fun, Warri. The dog is looking like...what the hell is she doing?


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 19, 2015)

Funny Warri.....an accident waiting to happen!  HAHA!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 19, 2015)

Loved it, she can hang with me anytime.  Great fun watching that.


----------

